# Owning South African Leo's



## CourtneyG (Sep 30, 2013)

How do people get South African Leo's? Back in SA it is very illegal to own, sell, import, and trade them. So how do people get them here? Because the only way I see it is they own an illegally imported animal. Also same with the Sulcata.


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2013)

They were legally exported from SA (or Mali or Sudan for sulcatas) back in the 80s and 90s, and legally imported into the US. From there private breeders let them do their thing and started selling the babies. Most of the SA leopards all over the country came from one man who bought a bunch of them back in the day.

It may be illegal to own them there, but with the proper paperwork, its not illegal to export them to other countries.

You aren't surprised to find out that the government is hypocritical and non-sensical, are you?


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 30, 2013)

No Tom not at all, what was I thinking, Africa having a great control on its laws. Sometimes it makes me sad to be a SA.


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Name a government anywhere in the world that is any better. Certainly not here. Not any time in recent history anyway. The wildlife laws here get stupider and more restrictive every day. I could go on and on...

Your country of origin rocks! Its not perfect, but no country is.


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 30, 2013)

The wildlife and culture rocks, not the people so much.


----------

